# St Michael's Graveyard, Cambusnethan



## corn_flake88 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello! This is my second report on DP 

I visited St Michael's Graveyard last summer after noticing a large mausoleum type building amongst the trees whilst driving on the motorway, and I decided to somehow reach it and take some photos. After three failed attempts, I finally made some headway and after an hour and a half of walking through cow poo and marshland I'd reached my destination. I must also thank my dad for coming with me and making me climb over fences! 

I have a small amout of info I'd like to share first. 
St Michael's Graveyard is the remains of Cambusnethan Parish Church, founded in St Nethan in the 8th Century. It is a few miles away from Cambusnethan Priory (which I did my first report on). The Mausoleum that is situated here was built for Robert Montgomerie Lord Belhaven and Stenton, Baron Hamilton of Wishaw KT. He was laid to rest here in 1868. His wife, Lady Belhaven, was also buried here in 1873. 

Photos:

*View From Afar*




View from Afar by simpson_88/cornflake_12, on Flickr

*Getting Closer*




Getting Closer by simpson_88/cornflake_12, on Flickr

Mausoleum (and horrible graffiti)


Mausoleum by simpson_88/cornflake_12, on Flickr

*Lady Belhaven*




Lady Belhaven by simpson_88/cornflake_12, on Flickr

*Overgrown*




Overgrown by simpson_88/cornflake_12, on Flickr

*Headstones*




Headstones by simpson_88/cornflake_12, on Flickr

*Blessed*




Blessed by simpson_88/cornflake_12, on Flickr

Thanks for having a look!


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 5, 2012)

That's a big old tomb for sure!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thats some mausoleum,great pics thanks for sharing


----------



## RichardH (Mar 5, 2012)

I like me some graveyard. Good selection of pics.


----------



## smiler (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks like your efforts to get there were rewarded, interesting report and nice pics, Thanks.


----------



## nelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice stuff fella, I do enjoy a graveyard mooch


----------



## whitelaw (Mar 15, 2012)

I too enjoy graveyards. No matter what your religious views may be, each tombstone denotes love for a person, and for that, if no other reason, they are important.


----------

